

Import.io gets new features and UI after $3M round from MySQL and Yahoo founders - ignacioelola
http://www.programmableweb.com/news/import.io-makes-converting-web-pages-to-apis-even-easier/2014/09/10

======
justntime
Having used Import.io it's great to see how they are making it better.

Anyone else used any other similar tools?

